# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Giao Diện|Thiết kế... >  Hình nền destop

## chimlonvng5

bạn mình nói có thể làm hình nền destop thay đổi liên tục trong 1 khoảng thời gian nhất định .vd: từ hình 1 sau 2 giây đổi qua hình 2 và 2 giây sau lại đổi qua hình 3 .v...v.

các bạn cho mình biết cái này có làm được hok .nếu được thì chỉ giúp mình với .thanhks

----------


## 2edu

1.click phải vào desktop chọn personalize
2.nhìn ở góc dưới bên trái, chọn desktop backround
3. nhìn ở góc trên bên trái nhấn browse rồi dẫn đến thư mục hình ảnh mà bạn bạn muốn hiển thị
4. nhìn ở dưới bên trái, tại mục change picture every, bạn chọn thời gian để chuyển đổi từ ảnh này sang ảnh khác.
cuối cùng nhấn save changes.


chúc bạn thành công.

----------


## leanhseomxh

chào bạn!
- việc thay đổi hình nền desktop tự động là hoàn toàn đc. bạn có thể sử dụng các phần mềm để thay đổi....vô google search thì rất nhìu...vd như: evjo wallpaper changer 2.0, dream desktop agent....
- theo cách của bạn hoidapit là use for win7 đó bạn à.

----------

